# F250 Glow Plugs



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

This is a first for me--the glow plugs in my 2000 F250 diesel seem to be giving up the ghost (130,000 miles). It has gotten real hard to start in warm weather, and even harder in cooler weather. A Ford dealer told me a couple of years ago that they were at "50%". So I'm figuring they're about gone.

Who has replaced this lil' ole' darlin's, what did it take and how much did it cost? Did you do it or have it done?

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't know if they are like the old ones or not, but they either work or don't - there is no such thing as 50% - they are either 100 or 0. So a guy only has to change the bad ones, but yours have a lot of miles on them, so it might be a good idea to change them all. The 7.3 had them on the intake, and it was easy to get to them, and test them, not sure about the newer ones. Maybe check one of the Ford truck forums, to find out - there used to be an issue of which kind to get as well.

Rodney


----------



## Woreout6420 (Sep 15, 2015)

They are under the valve covers. Only way he could say they were 50% is if half of them were dead or something. They either work or don't. Check the glow plug solenoid on top of the engine to make sure it is working. There are many things that make those engines hard to start when cold. I own a shop that specializes in diesel pickups, I will guide you through anything you need to do. Unplug the harness on each side of the engine right at the valve cover gasket. Get a test light and hook the alligator clip to the POSITIVE terminal of the battery. I will look tomorrow to make sure, but I thing the outside 4 pins are the glow plug pins. Touch each one with the light. If it lights, the plug is good.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> This is a first for me--the glow plugs in my 2000 F250 diesel seem to be giving up the ghost (130,000 miles). It has gotten real hard to start in warm weather, and even harder in cooler weather. A Ford dealer told me a couple of years ago that they were at "50%". So I'm figuring they're about gone.
> 
> Who has replaced this lil' ole' darlin's, what did it take and how much did it cost? Did you do it or have it done?
> 
> ...


It's gonna cost you a damn fortune Ralph, trust me and just sell it.......is it dually or no, 5-speed or auto.....with all them miles there ain't n tellin how much other stuff is liable to go. PM me before yu sell, I'll be passing thru in a few weeks


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ralph, I've replaced them on quite a few trucks. I've had the best lucks with ford motorcraft replacements. you can get them on eBay cheap. Replace your valve cover harnesses also. Do it right and you won't have to bother with it again. Before you replace them, check that you glow plug relay is sending the full 12+ volts to the glow plugs. Sometimes they partially fail and don't send full voltage to the plugs. And I guess while your at it open a bottle of scotch and rebuild you fuel bowl assembly with all new on rings and such.????


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Definitely test the glow plug relay first, then the glow plugs. Another thing that is often overlooked is the strength of the batteries. If they are a few years old try another set in it first. In warm weather good batteries will start a 7.3 regardless of whether the glow plugs work or not. I have had several 7.3's over the years and have replaced only a couple glow plugs, makes me wonder. The last one has 250,000 miles and i have never changed one. Have put 3 sets of batteries in it though.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Have you watched the youtube videos on it? I have made multiple repairs to my car and truck which otherwise I would have either not attempted or failed miserably. Someone out there made a video of it and posted it on youtube. If he can do it, so can you.

It is a matter of if you want to or not. $100/hr is hard for me to pay someone else.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My 02 has 380k and never had a glow plug....have had the relay bad, that's the problem normally....


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> Have you watched the youtube videos on it? I have made multiple repairs to my car and truck which otherwise I would have either not attempted or failed miserably. Someone out there made a video of it and posted it on youtube. If he can do it, so can you.
> 
> It is a matter of if you want to or not. $100/hr is hard for me to pay someone else.


Thanks for the youtube suggestion. Looked at a few, new to study them a little more to see if I have the courage and back to do it myself.

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Thanks for the youtube suggestion. Looked at a few, new to study them a little more to see if I have the courage and back to do it myself.
> 
> Ralph


Gotta love them. No way I would have even thought of pulling my rear end apart to fix an axle seal last week without it. Did it after work no problem. Easy job. If you have a clue what you are doing. Thankfully for so many repairs someone spells it out for us and posts it free to see on youtube.


----------

